# Blend suggestions for kids



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi! I am looking for some blend suggestions for children. Ages 2 and up.

Thanks!


----------



## maya (Jun 20, 2010)

for what use? as an aromatherapy blend for anxiety or sleeplessness or relaxing? 

or something 2 year olds think smell good?


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2010)

I guesss one for calming down and relaxing. I have a VERY active 2 year old that needs a relaxing scent for baths before bedtime. I wanted to try Lavender and chamomile but I can't find any Roman here. Just German.

Also maybe a kiddie scent. Something cheery. All the blends that I have tried so far are "adult" scents..


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you tried Lemongrass?  Its a wonderful fresh, citrusy scent   My little sibs adore it!  They also love coffee soap, with strong brew and grounds.  The coffee soap doesn't really smell, but they love the texture and its great for cleaning the dirt off their feet


----------



## bodybym (Jun 20, 2010)

Lavender in lotion for a pre-bed massage worked wonders on my son when he was cranky (and did some good for me, because it allowed me to calm down too). Just be very sparing with use, remember that their skin is so much more delicate than ours.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mandarin and lavender


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 22, 2010)

Dagmar in equal parts?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 22, 2010)

yes; tried it a couple of weeks ago for baby bum salve and it's a really nice scent.


----------

